# Bernard's Watch



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

This may have been discussed before, but I couldn't find anything whilst looking through the forum archives...

As a kid I used to watch a children's show called "Bernard's Watch"

The watch looks like a mechanical chrono/pocket watch

Does anyone have any ideas what the brand is, or if it's a one off, or knows of an alternative?

i can't seem to upload a picture from Photobucket, but here is a photo link...

if anyone could shed some light, I'd be appreciative 

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/bernardswatch/images/5/5e/The_Watch.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20110407141635


----------

